
The Deep Fake artists must be stopped before we no longer know what's real - dgudkov
https://nationalpost.com/opinion/jordan-peterson-deep-fake
======
moresocialism
This is the age of the Internet. Now that the technology is here, it can't
really be stopped.

~~~
gingabriska
Didn't they stop child porn? Now it can be found no where on Internet, not
even on darknet.

So what makes you say it can't be stopped?

